# Kenpo and Aikijutsu



## JMulford (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey all,

So currently I have started training Kenpo as my main art and Muay Thai as a secondary art/conditioning improver. However, the school I'm out teaches a few different arts which has led me to research a few of them.  

Two that line up with my current schedule are their Kung Fu and Aikijutsu. While Kung Fu does interest me, from my very novice perspective, it would do much more harm than good to do that and Kenpo together - at least until I truly learned Kenpo very well. Even then there may be too many similarities that would make mistakes creep in to form and such. 

Aikijutsu is the other one and that one seems like it would very much work well with Kenpo. Again, I don't know much about anything, just what my eyes tell me. 

This is off in the distance but I have gained a pretty big interest in training the Aikijutsu alongside the Kenpo. It just seems to me that it would flow so well together. 

Is my thinking wrong in the big picture? Any feedback in appreciated.


----------



## Headhunter (Jun 24, 2017)

Don't start spreading out to quick or you'll just confuse yourself focus on maybe 1 or 2 to start with and get a strong base then start adding if you want to. Kenpo and Muay Thai should be okay to mix straight off though


----------



## JMulford (Jun 24, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Don't start spreading out to quick or you'll just confuse yourself focus on maybe 1 or 2 to start with and get a strong base then start adding if you want to. Kenpo and Muay Thai should be okay to mix straight off though



Definitely. This will be down the road at least a little ways and could even involve the dropping of MT, although there are many things that I enjoy about MT, so we'll see. 

I'm more curious about how well people think Kenpo and Aikijutsu would flow together if I chose to head down that path.


----------



## oaktree (Jun 24, 2017)

If it's not daito ryu it most likely is not actual aikijujutsu or aikijutsu, but something made up. If you enjoy it great just don't believe it as authentic


----------



## JMulford (Jun 24, 2017)

oaktree said:


> If it's not daito ryu it most likely is not actual aikijujutsu or aikijutsu, but something made up. If you enjoy it great just don't believe it as authentic



I'm not overly concerned with authenticity so much as effectiveness. I know it's taught it comes from whatever lineage Bernie Lau is from, as he taught it to the guy teaching it. Looking up Bernie Lau turns up pretty positive information, so I assume it's not a complete dud.


----------



## oaktree (Jun 24, 2017)

Basically aikido if it's Bernie.


----------



## MI_martialist (Jun 25, 2017)

So, your posts confuse me a little.  You state that you do not want to train in Kenpo and Kung Fu at the same time because mistakes can creep into your form...but later you state that effectiveness is what you are really after...so which is it?

The real question is...what is the difference between kenpo, kung fu, aikijutsu (or aikido it would seem)?  If they are all martially based, then the differences are a result of either preference or specificity in curriculum.

If you are looking for effectiveness, look for something that trains in weapons immediately.  If you want to be effective, that means that you want to protect yourself against an attack, correct?  If that is the case, there are 2 base assumptions you need to make...first, if you are attacked, they will be armed...so arm yourself and learn what it is like to attack with a weapon so you are more familiar when the attack comes your way.  Second assumption is that there will be more than one attacker, then train with multiple attackers so you get the feel of what it takes to deal with them, and what it is like to be one of the multiple attackers.


----------



## JMulford (Jun 25, 2017)

No, by effectiveness, I mean that it is an applicable defense. A gun or a knife is obviously the most effective but I don't have any reason to believe I will ever need to use anything for self defense as I don't put myself in those situations. Anything can obviously happen though. This is a hobby for me that I've picked up but if I'm putting the time in, I don't want it to be hollow. 

And from what I have seen, Kenpo and Kung Fu are similar in base(punches/kicks), whereas Aikijutsu is throw-based.


----------



## MI_martialist (Jun 25, 2017)

So, by effectiveness, you want something that will work, right?  And you believe you will not be involved in a confrontation with a weapon.  You say you will not need to use a firearm or a knife, which could be...but can you guarantee that one won't be used on you?  What if you are attacked by someone with a knife or gun.  Unless you learn how to use a weapon, and attack with a weapon, you will never really understand the weapon or understand what to do if you are attacked with someone wielding one.

If you don't want it to be hollow, then train with weapons.

In case you don't believe me:  https://www.bjs.gov/content/pub/ascii/wuvc01.txt

In all honesty, your position is one of ignorance...as in not knowing, not a personal judgement.  It is also very contradictory.



JMulford said:


> No, by effectiveness, I mean that it is an applicable defense. A gun or a knife is obviously the most effective but I don't have any reason to believe I will ever need to use anything for self defense as I don't put myself in those situations. Anything can obviously happen though. This is a hobby for me that I've picked up but if I'm putting the time in, I don't want it to be hollow.
> 
> And from what I have seen, Kenpo and Kung Fu are similar in base(punches/kicks), whereas Aikijutsu is throw-based.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 25, 2017)

oaktree said:


> If it's not daito ryu it most likely is not actual aikijujutsu or aikijutsu, but something made up. If you enjoy it great just don't believe it as authentic


Aikijutsu, IMO, is a descriptor. It may be mis-used from a linguistic standpoint, but Daito-ryu is not the only path to aikijutsu/aikijujutsu. There are many styles of Jujutsu, and if someone adjusted them to make aiki a primary principle, they could rightly be called Aikijujutsu. Now, whether it should be called that or Aikido (post-Meiji-restoration naming rules), is not really that significant to most people outside Japan.


----------



## MI_martialist (Jun 25, 2017)

I know it is of topic, but many of these new versions of Jujutsu, etc., should in NO WAY be associated with any jutsu...it is misleading to say the least...



gpseymour said:


> Aikijutsu, IMO, is a descriptor. It may be mis-used from a linguistic standpoint, but Daito-ryu is not the only path to aikijutsu/aikijujutsu. There are many styles of Jujutsu, and if someone adjusted them to make aiki a primary principle, they could rightly be called Aikijujutsu. Now, whether it should be called that or Aikido (post-Meiji-restoration naming rules), is not really that significant to most people outside Japan.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 25, 2017)

MI_martialist said:


> I know it is of topic, but many of these new versions of Jujutsu, etc., should in NO WAY be associated with any jutsu...it is misleading to say the least...


It's not really misleading to students, since most don't know the difference designated between "jutsu" and "do", anyway. That's why I said it was more linguistic than anything. I know some folks who splintered off from NGA, and one of them called what he did Nihon Goshin Aikijutsu. To most of us, it was a nearly meaningless difference - just a way to designate it as not the art it sprang from. If it communicates that, it's an accurate usage (to the people it really should matter to).


----------



## JP3 (Jun 25, 2017)

JMulford said:


> Definitely. This will be down the road at least a little ways and could even involve the dropping of MT, although there are many things that I enjoy about MT, so we'll see.
> 
> I'm more curious about how well people think Kenpo and Aikijutsu would flow together if I chose to head down that path.


It's not Kenpo and Aikijutsu, but I put Muay Thai and aikido together, and my personal technique is sharp is what I prefer. It seems a weird mix but it flows for me. I think that the aikido/aikijutsu can flow together, with just about anything, once you've acquired sufficient internalization with both. Trying to learn them at the same time, because of the mindset differences in the teaching/learning process, may be a bit problematic.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 25, 2017)

JP3 said:


> It's not Kenpo and Aikijutsu, but I put Muay Thai and aikido together, and my personal technique is sharp is what I prefer. It seems a weird mix but it flows for me. I think that the aikido/aikijutsu can flow together, with just about anything, once you've acquired sufficient internalization with both. Trying to learn them at the same time, because of the mindset differences in the teaching/learning process, may be a bit problematic.



You just train to develop more than 1 mindset.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 25, 2017)

drop bear said:


> You just train to develop more than 1 mindset.


Early in development, there can be direct conflicts, if they are not taught by instructors who understand the other art. I think that's what JP is getting at. Once some of the basics are internalized, it's easier. 

Still possible, either way.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 25, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Early in development, there can be direct conflicts, if they are not taught by instructors who understand the other art. I think that's what JP is getting at. Once some of the basics are internalized, it's easier.
> 
> Still possible, either way.



There is direct conflicts early in development anyway.

Ever seen a middle aged man try to learn to dance?

They look like they are made out of wood.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 25, 2017)

drop bear said:


> There is direct conflicts early in development anyway.
> 
> Ever seen a middle aged man try to learn to dance?
> 
> They look like they are made out of wood.


I resemble that remark, DB. 

Some arts/styles seem to be harder for most folks to pick up simultaneously. Doesn't mean they can't be done, though. I'd probably put Shotokan Karate and NGA (as I learned it) in that camp, but one of my favorite partners did just that pairing.


----------



## drop bear (Jun 25, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I resemble that remark, DB.
> 
> Some arts/styles seem to be harder for most folks to pick up simultaneously. Doesn't mean they can't be done, though. I'd probably put Shotokan Karate and NGA (as I learned it) in that camp, but one of my favorite partners did just that pairing.



Yeah what one of my instructors called Gringo Capoeira.

I think it is a worthwhile skill to develop regardless how gumby you will look.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 25, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Yeah what one of my instructors called Gringo Capoeira.
> 
> I think it is a worthwhile skill to develop regardless how gumby you will look.


Looking gumby is a personal skill of mine.


----------



## MI_martialist (Jun 26, 2017)

You are correct in that most people don't understand the differences.  It is nonetheless still misleading, and a true watering down of meaning of words.  It is wholly inappropriate and should not be done.  I see it akin to false advertising!!!

I do not believe we are talking about a linguistic subtlety...like a slight nuance in meaning between words...they are completely different and have very different meanings.



gpseymour said:


> It's not really misleading to students, since most don't know the difference designated between "jutsu" and "do", anyway. That's why I said it was more linguistic than anything. I know some folks who splintered off from NGA, and one of them called what he did Nihon Goshin Aikijutsu. To most of us, it was a nearly meaningless difference - just a way to designate it as not the art it sprang from. If it communicates that, it's an accurate usage (to the people it really should matter to).


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 26, 2017)

MI_martialist said:


> You are correct in that most people don't understand the differences.  It is nonetheless still misleading, and a true watering down of meaning of words.  It is wholly inappropriate and should not be done.  I see it akin to false advertising!!!
> 
> I do not believe we are talking about a linguistic subtlety...like a slight nuance in meaning between words...they are completely different and have very different meanings.


For something to be misleading, it must mislead people. If people don't understand the "correct" usage, they can't be mislead by the "incorrect" usage.

I put those in quotes, because what we're talking about is a designation by the Japanese government. Words' meaning comes from usage, not commandment. The best example I can give is that many MA schools put "karate" on their signs because it communicates to the general public, though what they teach may not be (strictly speaking) karate. To some, both that usage and the "incorrect" jutsu are like putting an incorrect brand on a car - calling it a "Ford", when it's not. But those aren't actually brands, but descriptors. To me, I see nothing inappropriate in the usage, so long as they are not making false claims to students. You and I will know their usage isn't technically correct, but it's correctly descriptive to their target audience.

To me, the issue is of small importance. It's like when CRT monitors were labeled by their "size class". Monitors were typically labeled by their diagonal viewable area. Some were labeled '15" class', but were actually 15.1" or even 14.9". That was a typical usage, and didn't confuse users. In the details, the exact size was given, so there was no deceit.


----------



## MI_martialist (Jun 26, 2017)

We can agree to disagree...I see it as just because the end user does not distinguish, does not make the practice right.



gpseymour said:


> For something to be misleading, it must mislead people. If people don't understand the "correct" usage, they can't be mislead by the "incorrect" usage.
> 
> I put those in quotes, because what we're talking about is a designation by the Japanese government. Words' meaning comes from usage, not commandment. The best example I can give is that many MA schools put "karate" on their signs because it communicates to the general public, though what they teach may not be (strictly speaking) karate. To some, both that usage and the "incorrect" jutsu are like putting an incorrect brand on a car - calling it a "Ford", when it's not. But those aren't actually brands, but descriptors. To me, I see nothing inappropriate in the usage, so long as they are not making false claims to students. You and I will know their usage isn't technically correct, but it's correctly descriptive to their target audience.
> 
> To me, the issue is of small importance. It's like when CRT monitors were labeled by their "size class". Monitors were typically labeled by their diagonal viewable area. Some were labeled '15" class', but were actually 15.1" or even 14.9". That was a typical usage, and didn't confuse users. In the details, the exact size was given, so there was no deceit.


----------



## oaktree (Jun 26, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Aikijutsu, IMO, is a descriptor. It may be mis-used from a linguistic standpoint, but Daito-ryu is not the only path to aikijutsu/aikijujutsu. There are many styles of Jujutsu, and if someone adjusted them to make aiki a primary principle, they could rightly be called Aikijujutsu. Now, whether it should be called that or Aikido (post-Meiji-restoration naming rules), is not really that significant to most people outside Japan.


Well Aikijutsu and Aikijujutsu and Jujutsu are 3 different levels in Daito ryu and 3 distinct characteristics. If I do Taijiquan and explore the concept of "Aiki" it does not make Taijiquan Aikijujutsu. Most of what is Aikijutsu is karate mixed with Aikido, or perhaps an off shoot of an offshoot from Daito ryu. Is there other Koryu jujutsu that have the term Aiki in their art I believe so but finding another legit jujutsu school that is using it besides Daito ryu is rare.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 26, 2017)

oaktree said:


> Well Aikijutsu and Aikijujutsu and Jujutsu are 3 different levels in Daito ryu and 3 distinct characteristics. If I do Taijiquan and explore the concept of "Aiki" it does not make Taijiquan Aikijujutsu. Most of what is Aikijutsu is karate mixed with Aikido, or perhaps an off shoot of an offshoot from Daito ryu. Is there other Koryu jujutsu that have the term Aiki in their art I believe so but finding another legit jujutsu school that is using it besides Daito ryu is rare.


If we come from a Kitty perspective, we have to be more strict. Most martial artists don't take a kitty view. If the thing is consistent with jujutsu, and has an wiki focus, aikijujutsu (or, equally, aikijutsu) is properly descriptive.


----------



## MI_martialist (Jun 26, 2017)

What about before Daito Ryu?  Where did that come from?  Do we really know what jujutsu really means?



oaktree said:


> Well Aikijutsu and Aikijujutsu and Jujutsu are 3 different levels in Daito ryu and 3 distinct characteristics. If I do Taijiquan and explore the concept of "Aiki" it does not make Taijiquan Aikijujutsu. Most of what is Aikijutsu is karate mixed with Aikido, or perhaps an off shoot of an offshoot from Daito ryu. Is there other Koryu jujutsu that have the term Aiki in their art I believe so but finding another legit jujutsu school that is using it besides Daito ryu is rare.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jun 26, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> If we come from a *Kitty* perspective, we have to be more strict. Most martial artists don't take a *kitty* view.



Is that autocorrect for something like "koryu" or is it some new usage of "kitty" that I haven't encountered before?


----------



## drop bear (Jun 26, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Is that autocorrect for something like "koryu" or is it some new usage of "kitty" that I haven't encountered before?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 26, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Is that autocorrect for something like "koryu" or is it some new usage of "kitty" that I haven't encountered before?


Yes, that was "koryu". I entirely missed the autocorrect. I like the idea of a kitty view.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 26, 2017)

drop bear said:


>


Does that come in black, DB?


----------



## JP3 (Jun 26, 2017)

drop bear said:


> You just train to develop more than 1 mindset.


So... you're saying I am martially-schizophrenic.  That does explain things....


----------



## drop bear (Jun 26, 2017)

JP3 said:


> So... you're saying I am martially-schizophrenic.  That does explain things....



Let's make it sound cook and suggest we all wear masks.

Like Batman.


----------



## JP3 (Jun 26, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Let's make it sound cook and suggest we all wear masks.
> 
> Like Batman.


OK, you be Batman.  I'll be Daredevil. I like red.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 26, 2017)

JP3 said:


> OK, you be Batman.  I'll be Daredevil. I like red.


Damnit! That took my two favorite - do I have to be Aquaman now?


----------



## drop bear (Jun 26, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Damnit! That took my two favorite - do I have to be Aquaman now?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jun 26, 2017)

drop bear said:


>


Some people have way too much time on their hands.


----------



## oaktree (Jun 27, 2017)

MI_martialist said:


> What about before Daito Ryu?  Where did that come from?  Do we really know what jujutsu really means?


 takeda is accepted as the founder or preserver if you want to believe it as a historical art linked to the aizu and courts and all that. Well translating into English we only get an idea that is pretty much agreed upon.


----------



## MI_martialist (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice,  but not what I said...what was before?  Where did it come from?



oaktree said:


> takeda is accepted as the founder or preserver if you want to believe it as a historical art linked to the aizu and courts and all that. Well translating into English we only get an idea that is pretty much agreed upon.


----------



## Chris Parker (Jul 2, 2017)

oaktree said:


> Well Aikijutsu and Aikijujutsu and Jujutsu are 3 different levels in Daito ryu and 3 distinct characteristics. If I do Taijiquan and explore the concept of "Aiki" it does not make Taijiquan Aikijujutsu. Most of what is Aikijutsu is karate mixed with Aikido, or perhaps an off shoot of an offshoot from Daito ryu. Is there other Koryu jujutsu that have the term Aiki in their art I believe so but finding another legit jujutsu school that is using it besides Daito ryu is rare.



There are a few arts that have aiki and aiki-like principles at some of their higher levels that I'm aware of, but none that use the term "aikijutsu" or similar.



gpseymour said:


> If we come from a Koryu perspective, we have to be more strict. Most martial artists don't take a koryu view. If the thing is consistent with jujutsu, and has an aiki focus, aikijujutsu (or, equally, aikijutsu) is properly descriptive.



(I love kitties, but to aid in clarity, I've adjusted your original quote, Gerry....)

If we come from a Koryu perspective? Is there another?

Before you think I'm being facetious, the term originates in Daito Ryu... it is a Daito Ryu-specific term, in fact. Modern arts that use the term tend to have no actual connection to the reality of it's usage, instead making up their own reasons, typically based in their own misunderstandings of the terms involved... as a result, personally, I will tend to dismiss them as irrelevant to the conversation. Of course, what you'd need to define is what is actually "consistent with jujutsu", and what an "aiki focus" actually means... as, to my mind, these "modern Aikijujutsu" systems do not have what would pass.

In other words, it's not misused from a linguistic perspective (inaccurate, sure, but that's a bit different), it's misused from a pedagogical and historical perspective.



MI_martialist said:


> What about before Daito Ryu?  Where did that come from?  Do we really know what jujutsu really means?



There is no known usage of Aikijujutsu or Aikijutsu prior to Takeda Sokaku's use of the term in the late 1800's/early 1900's. Where did it come from? Takeda Sokaku. Do we know what Jujutsu really means? Yes. Do you?



MI_martialist said:


> Nice,  but not what I said...what was before?  Where did it come from?



The context of your comments wasn't particularly easy to parse... and Oaktree's comments were completely correct. And answered your questions, such as they are, based on the way you wrote them.


----------



## MI_martialist (Jul 2, 2017)

I was not talking about the usage of "Aiki" anything...but rather the training...there had to have been training before that...this may have been the focus or the specialized curriculum instructed, but again, what was instructed before that?

Yes I do know what actual historical meanings of jujutsu are...

There is no known usage of Aikijujutsu or Aikijutsu prior to Takeda Sokaku's use of the term in the late 1800's/early 1900's. Where did it come from? Takeda Sokaku. Do we know what Jujutsu really means? Yes. Do you?


Yes, if we fixate on a style or school and not core training.

The context of your comments wasn't particularly easy to parse... and Oaktree's comments were completely correct. And answered your questions, such as they are, based on the way you wrote them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 2, 2017)

MI_martialist said:


> I was not talking about the usage of "Aiki" anything...but rather the training...there had to have been training before that...this may have been the focus or the specialized curriculum instructed, but again, what was instructed before that?
> 
> Yes I do know what actual historical meanings of jujutsu are...
> 
> ...


I agree that the concept "aiki" - whether used with that name or not - is almost certainly not something that originated with Takeda's Daito-ryu. I suppose it's possible that's the first place it got such heavy emphasis (doubtful, but possible), but surely that wasn't a new concept, even then.


----------



## drop bear (Jul 2, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I agree that the concept "aiki" - whether used with that name or not - is almost certainly not something that originated with Takeda's Daito-ryu. I suppose it's possible that's the first place it got such heavy emphasis (doubtful, but possible), but surely that wasn't a new concept, even then.



So is this like calling a rifle a gun?


----------



## MI_martialist (Jul 3, 2017)

Exactly what I have been trying to get at!  And not only in this thread!!



gpseymour said:


> I agree that the concept "aiki" - whether used with that name or not - is almost certainly not something that originated with Takeda's Daito-ryu. I suppose it's possible that's the first place it got such heavy emphasis (doubtful, but possible), but surely that wasn't a new concept, even then.


----------



## Star Dragon (Jul 3, 2017)

A long time ago, I did Shotokan Karate and Aikido. I am a Kenpo practitioner now. I see many parallel between these two arts. I once read somewhere that Kenpo is the illegitimate child that resulted from Karate and Aikido meeting one night in a bar. That summarises it well.

When practising the self-defense techniques, I often see opportunities for grafting Aikido locks or throws to them. Actually, sometimes their equivalents are already there in the EPAK techniques. E.g., recently, when I was doing "Grasp of Death" on a guy, he commented on the effectiveness of my arm bar.

Talking about doing Kung Fu and Kenpo simultaneously: If you are new to both, I would not recommend doing that. Kung Fu is an umbrella term, but in all likelihood, the two arts will be too similar to each other, and you will get neither quite right.

I feel that crosstraining in Muay Thai should pose less problems, it might actually even enhance the many elbow strikes, knees, low kicks etc. that you have in Kenpo. Overall, Kenpo is more of a hand system, so training a system that emphasizes legs more might balance that. In this regard, I am happy that I have my Shotokan background.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 3, 2017)

drop bear said:


> So is this like calling a rifle a gun?


Could well be, DB. The concept exists in arts that aren't derived from Daito-ryu (Tony has talked about it in Judo). Even within the "aiki" arts, there are enough different interpretations of what "aiki" is, that I expect to find at least one of those interpretations in almost any art. There's at least one interpretation of "aiki" (by Kondo Katsuyuki of Daito-ryu, in demonstrating the difference between "jujutsu" and "aikijujutsu") that would put "aiki" as a reasonably advanced point in any grappling art.


----------



## JP3 (Jul 4, 2017)

I was a seminar in OKC with Nick Lowry, where he was discussing the "how" of the putting together of judo by Kano-sensei.  Nick was talking about Kito-ryu as being the throwing progenitor for judo.... (That's backed up in the historical documentation etc., an example is judoinfo.com's page, below)

The History of Kodokan Judo – Judo Info

Nick told a hilarious story (legend?) about an apparent Kito-ryu master/teacher, and in it he made sure to emphasize the giving-way nature of actual technical judo. That giving way, the "Ju" portion, for me, is very closely linked witht he concept of Aiki you guys are discussing here.  Gerry, I think you didn't take the same spin on this, though though they were similar.  The idea of "throw them where they want to go" apparently originated with the Kito-ryu.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 4, 2017)

JP3 said:


> I was a seminar in OKC with Nick Lowry, where he was discussing the "how" of the putting together of judo by Kano-sensei.  Nick was talking about Kito-ryu as being the throwing progenitor for judo.... (That's backed up in the historical documentation etc., an example is judoinfo.com's page, below)
> 
> The History of Kodokan Judo – Judo Info
> 
> Nick told a hilarious story (legend?) about an apparent Kito-ryu master/teacher, and in it he made sure to emphasize the giving-way nature of actual technical judo. That giving way, the "Ju" portion, for me, is very closely linked witht he concept of Aiki you guys are discussing here.  Gerry, I think you didn't take the same spin on this, though though they were similar.  The idea of "throw them where they want to go" apparently originated with the Kito-ryu.


Agreed. This is probably the broader view of "aiki". I use it two different ways, discussing the concept of "aiki" (more similar to Judo's "ju", which often adds substantial force to take advantage of what's being given by the opponent) and "pure aiki", which is an extension of the principle into a throw with very little force/energy added by the thrower. IMO, learning the latter without the former leaves a huge gap in the ability to apply technique. In fact, when I teach these, I'm lazy enough to call them "ju" and "aiki".


----------



## JP3 (Jul 4, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> In fact, when I teach these, I'm lazy enough to call them "ju" and "aiki".


Why's that lazy?  Use of proper nouns?  Your school over there needs to upgrade its slang?


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 4, 2017)

JP3 said:


> Why's that lazy?  Use of proper nouns?  Your school over there needs to upgrade its slang?


It's lazy because - in the context I teach in - they are more properly "aiki" and "pure aiki". But "ju" saves me two whole syllables every time I use them together. I actually think aiki/pure aiki is clearer to newer students. But they learn to deal with my lazy combination of terms.


----------



## JP3 (Jul 4, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> It's lazy because - in the context I teach in - they are more properly "aiki" and "pure aiki". But "ju" saves me two whole syllables every time I use them together. I actually think aiki/pure aiki is clearer to newer students. But they learn to deal with my lazy combination of terms.


You think about things like that too much, I think.  Perfect is the enemy of Good Enough.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jul 4, 2017)

JP3 said:


> You think about things like that too much, I think.  Perfect is the enemy of Good Enough.


There is much I think about too much, my friend. It is my greatest strength and most potent weakness.


----------

